# bsf tap



## marcros (20 Aug 2013)

Would anybody happen to have a 3/4" BSF tap, a few minutes to spare and the desire for a beer or two on me?

I am after a hole drilling and tapping into something to hold a dremel collar- aluminium, brass or even stainless although I would guess that the last option is least attractive for tapping.

Please drop me a message if you could possibly help.


----------



## flh801978 (20 Aug 2013)

Are you fixed on BSF? I have unf,unc,whitworth bs/cycle 16mm 18mm available the dremel isn't bsf is it?

Ian


----------



## marcros (20 Aug 2013)

apparently it is 3/4 x 12 TPI. It surprised me a bit that it would use an old British thread pattern, but according to everything i can find online, that is the case.


----------



## Spindle (20 Aug 2013)

Hi

Could it be metric fine - M18 x 2 ?

Regards Mick


----------



## marcros (20 Aug 2013)

it is possible I guess, but I have no way of checking.


----------



## bugbear (20 Aug 2013)

marcros":1vs7ol6e said:


> apparently it is 3/4 x 12 TPI. It surprised me a bit that it would use an old British thread pattern, but according to everything i can find online, that is the case.



On my Googling there's two sizes

http://mechanicalphilosopher.com/kdh.html

There's also a claim that 19mm x 2 will fit, since the fit is so sloppy!

BugBear


----------



## marcros (20 Aug 2013)

it is a newer one- not sure how old, but I would guess with certainty less than 5 years. Is a 19 x 2 tap any more readily available? That sounds particularly obscure. Seems a shame to buy a tap that i am never likely to use again for a single job.


----------



## ColeyS1 (20 Aug 2013)

The only thing I think I've got even close might be one of those tap and die sets for cutting wooden threads- not sure if it would like cutting aluminium though :| do you mind if I ask what you need it for ? Im thinking cnc bracket ?

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## jasonB (20 Aug 2013)

A 3/4" BSF tap looks quite a good fit if held against a Dremel, I just tried one. let me know if you don't have any luck closer to home.


----------



## marcros (20 Aug 2013)

ColeyS1":3oxhj78x said:


> The only thing I think I've got even close might be one of those tap and die sets for cutting wooden threads- not sure if it would like cutting aluminium though :| do you mind if I ask what you need it for ? Im thinking cnc bracket ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300



not quite that sophisticated. I want a little router for doing some inlayed lettering and the laminate trimmers are a bit big. I cant really justify the 40+ quid for occasional use, so I am going to make something along the lines of http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Tools/Speci ... b=Pictures

My thoughts are to use a piece of clear perspex for the bottom, some socket cap screws for the upright, a few nuts and some epoxy. Oh and a couple of springs, and thumb turns.

If all else fails, I could epoxy a nut to another piece of perspex at the top


----------



## marcros (20 Aug 2013)

jasonB":3g8twt5a said:


> A 3/4" BSF tap looks quite a good fit if held against a Dremel, I just tried one. let me know if you don't have any luck closer to home.



Thanks Jason. I will give it 24 hours but i suspect that i might be in touch with you!


----------



## ColeyS1 (20 Aug 2013)

Looks like a handy little gadget to have !!! I like that idea 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## jasonB (20 Aug 2013)

3/4" x 12 BSF fits, just needs a couple of mm boring out clearance so the nut fits back to the body.


----------



## ColeyS1 (20 Aug 2013)

In the words of hannibal smith..........

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## marcros (20 Aug 2013)

just the job Jason. Thanks for checking.


----------



## marcros (20 Aug 2013)

ColeyS1":v8a6b0pv said:


> Looks like a handy little gadget to have !!! I like that idea
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300



That is what i thought. When I cobble together one, I will take a few pics.


----------



## ColeyS1 (20 Aug 2013)

Trying to figure out plunge. I guess you just hold it down to the preset stop ? Be great for doing freehand v grooving. No clumsy great router to try and steer

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## marcros (20 Aug 2013)

I was wondering about that earlier. It looks like a plunge base, but i think it is more like a fixed. I think that there is a shoulder on the brass piece, which pushes the dremel bit down, but only as far as the stop. it is then locked. On the right hand side of http://www.luthiertools.co.uk/projects.html there is a competitors version which shows the shoulders.

http://www.luthiertools.co.uk/index.html looks quite handy too.


----------



## martinka (21 Aug 2013)

If you fancy a trip to Normanton, I bought a tap at Pickering steam rally for my Dremel that you can borrow.

Martin.


----------



## marcros (21 Aug 2013)

martin,

very kind of you. i think that I am sorted. have you used it to make any attachments?

mark


----------



## martinka (21 Aug 2013)

marcros":1fmcbs52 said:


> martin,
> 
> very kind of you. i think that I am sorted. have you used it to make any attachments?
> 
> mark



Not yet, I bought the tap because I wanted to make a holder to use the Dremel in the lathe toolpost. Haven't got around to it yet though. I did drill and tap some 1/2" plate just to make sure it was the right size. I might make one of those router jobbies though as it'd be ideal for drilling holes for scroll sawing.

Martin.


----------



## chipmunk (25 Aug 2013)

If you need taps or dies, I can thoroughly recommend Tracy Tools...

http://www.tracytools.com/taps-and-dies/BSF-taps-dies

HTH
Jon


----------

